# NVIDIA G92 rumors - possible specifications



## Darksaber (Aug 19, 2007)

Christmas is coming up fast once more and rumor has it, that NVIDIA plans to release their new graphic cards in November, just in time for the holiday rush. The NVIDIA G92, possibly called GeForce 9800 GTX will have 1 billion transistors and could cost somewhere around 549 - 649 USD, while the GTS should only set you back 399 to 449 USD. Take a look at the spec's after the break.



- 65nm process technology at TSMC.
- Over one billion transistors.
- Second Generation Unified Shader Architecture.
- Double precsion support (FP64).
- GPGPU native.
- Over one TeraFLOPS of shader processing power.
- MADD+ADD configuration for the shader untis (2+1 FLOPS=3 FLOPS per ALU)
- Fully Scalar design.
- 512-bit memory interface.
- 1024MB GDDR4 graphics memory.
- DirectX 10.1 support.
- OpenGL 3.0 Support.
- eDRAM die for "FREE 4xAA".
- Built in Audio Chip (HDMI).
- Built in tesselation unit (in the graphics core)
- Improved AA and AF quality levels

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## LiveOrDie (Aug 19, 2007)

and don't forget there PCI-e 2.0 not 1.0 so you need a hole new board if they don't bring out a 1.0 revision


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 19, 2007)

hey darksaber, i dont mean this as an attack nor i dont want to make myself appear as jackass, but http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=37563

ill just leave that link at that and wont say anything else


----------



## Darksaber (Aug 19, 2007)

mysticjon said:


> hey darksaber, i dont mean this as an attack nor i dont want to make myself appear as jackass, but http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=37563
> 
> ill just leave that link at that and wont say anything else



Hi, just wanted to mention it in public as well. I did not read the forum post and the post the news. I stumbled over it at the source mentioned. Not everyone who visits TPU reads the forum, thus it needs to be on the front news page.

cheers
DS


----------



## mysticjon (Aug 19, 2007)

Darksaber said:


> Hi, just wanted to mention it in public as well. I did not read the forum post and the post the news. I stumbled over it at the source mentioned. Not everyone who visits TPU reads the forum, thus it needs to be on the front news page.
> 
> cheers
> DS



ahh its all good, i sent a pm back


----------



## DaC (Aug 19, 2007)

Well, I don't use to read TPU forum, only RSS, so I think it's great when sometime messages from forum show up here.

Anyway.... TERAFLOP ? Looks like SKYNET (from Terminator 3), is nearly to be done.
Wasn't that the processing power of it ?
Run for your life!

hehe


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 19, 2007)

The specs have been online for months and nothing has changed, the only new thing is really the price which isnt good nor bad.


----------



## OnBoard (Aug 19, 2007)

Hopefully there is a nice pricedrop for 8800s along with these =)


----------



## theonetruewill (Aug 19, 2007)

9800GTX...Sounds so much like ATi it's weird. Can't shake the good old 9800 cards from my head


----------



## petepete (Aug 19, 2007)

stupid question but where is the source that says for a fact that it's going to be PCI-E 2.0..

pete


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 19, 2007)

Considering that PCI-E 3.0 is under development i dont think that the soon to be last gen of Nvidias GPU would be using something else than PCI-E 2.0 so its quite logical.


----------



## petepete (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks for explaining the obvious but I want to know hard evidence that nvidia is making them in PCI-E 2.0


----------



## Ser-J (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, ATi is just getting owned more and more, poor guys :shadedshu, as far as PCI-E 2.0, i think Nvidia will make a big mistake if they release their new line of GPUs only in PCI-E 2.0


----------



## EnJoY (Aug 19, 2007)

PCI-E 2.0 is fully backwards compatible to 1.0...so stop all this talk about need new motherboards and what not.


----------



## HaZe303 (Aug 19, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> and don't forget there PCI-e 2.0 not 1.0 so you need a hole new board if they don't bring out a 1.0 revision



Isnt PCI-e 2.0 cards supposed to be 1.0 backward compatible??? If not, I think NV/ATI will have a huge problem with selling these cards. Because most people dont fancy buying a new mobo just for a new GPU. Hopefully my P35 mobo can get some bios upgrade supporting 2.0, p35 does support pci-e 2.0... Se we can hope...


EDit:



EnJoY said:


> PCI-E 2.0 is fully backwards compatible to 1.0...so stop all this talk about need new motherboards and what not.


Exactly! Didnt read all post before posting...


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 19, 2007)

It is backwards compatible but with a performance loss. However noone knows exactly how much that loss will be.


----------



## HaZe303 (Aug 19, 2007)

To be honest, I dont think the loss will be that great with the g92 card. Maybe if using SLI/Xfire?? But not that much with a single card. Just to reference, when using a g80 card in x16 pci-e and x8 pci-e (v.1.0) the difference in performance isnt really that big.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 19, 2007)

Time will tell.


----------



## HaZe303 (Aug 19, 2007)

HellasVagabond said:


> Time will tell.



yes it will!!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 19, 2007)

I think Nvidia will have to come up with a different numbering scheme for these cards. Too much confusion with ATIs parts from yesteryear.


----------



## HellasVagabond (Aug 20, 2007)

I dont think you can confuse a 2003 card with an 2007-2008 card.
Even so 1 is called Radeon and the other Gforce.
Now even after both of these someone confuses them im sure he wont bother with things like high end cards.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 20, 2007)

HaZe303 said:


> Isnt PCI-e 2.0 cards supposed to be 1.0 backward compatible??? If not, I think NV/ATI will have a huge problem with selling these cards. Because most people dont fancy buying a new mobo just for a new GPU. Hopefully my P35 mobo can get some bios upgrade supporting 2.0, p35 does support pci-e 2.0... Se we can hope...
> 
> 
> EDit:
> ...



Ever heard of AGP?


----------



## HaZe303 (Aug 20, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> Ever heard of AGP?



Not really the same thing. If PCI-E v.2.0 would be 5 times faster and had a name like "PCI-Extreme Express" or "GDI-Graphiscs Super Duper" then it would be the same thing. But from PCI-E 1.0 ->2.0 is not something people would want to buy a new mobo for. Or atleast I wouldnt. I think you should be able to use 1.0 gfx cards in a 2.0 slot but with 1.0 performance. And you should be able to use a 2.0 gfx card in a 1.0 slot but with 1.0 performance. If not, really bad tech IMO.


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 20, 2007)

HaZe303 said:


> Not really the same thing. If PCI-E v.2.0 would be 5 times faster and had a name like "PCI-Extreme Express" or "GDI-Graphiscs Super Duper" then it would be the same thing. But from PCI-E 1.0 ->2.0 is not something people would want to buy a new mobo for. Or atleast I wouldnt. I think you should be able to use 1.0 gfx cards in a 2.0 slot but with 1.0 performance. And you should be able to use a 2.0 gfx card in a 1.0 slot but with 1.0 performance. If not, really bad tech IMO.



That is the same exact principle in agp, doubling the data rate 1x->2x->4x->8x. They also played with the slot voltage, but most cards were compatible with 1/2 2/4 or 4/8 so they were mostly compatible with any era slot. I'm telling ya dude, its the same scenario. Wonder why? Because when you say you double performance of something people buy it.


----------



## Nyte (Aug 20, 2007)

Live OR Die said:


> and don't forget there PCI-e 2.0 not 1.0 so you need a hole new board if they don't bring out a 1.0 revision



PCI-Express 2.0 specification dictates that all devices should be compatible with the 1.0a and 1.1 revisions so no new board is needed (unless you want to run it at 2.0 speeds that is).


----------



## HaZe303 (Aug 20, 2007)

No you didnt understand me, or I didnt maybe understand you. I thought you meant it was the same thing as when we changed from AGP to PCI-E?? And I mean its not exactly the same thing. But now I im not sure you meant from AGP to PCI-E, but more the different versions of AGP??? Actually I dont remember so much of the AGP, I got really in to GFX and the hardware in end of AGP era(before pci-e), so I really cant argue it. 

Ps. Always had an intresse in PC´s, but as graphics and hardware has evolved last 5-6 years I´ve become more aware of it. So had you asked me about what kind of GFX card or GPU I had 10 years ago I wouldnt have known unless I´d opened up the case and looked for it.. Needed just to clearify that...


----------



## KennyT772 (Aug 20, 2007)

HaZe303 said:


> No you didnt understand me, or I didnt maybe understand you. I thought you meant it was the same thing as when we changed from AGP to PCI-E?? And I mean its not exactly the same thing. But now I im not sure you meant from AGP to PCI-E, but more the different versions of AGP??? Actually I dont remember so much of the AGP, I got really in to GFX and the hardware in end of AGP era(before pci-e), so I really cant argue it.
> 
> Ps. Always had an intresse in PC´s, but as graphics and hardware has evolved last 5-6 years I´ve become more aware of it. So had you asked me about what kind of GFX card or GPU I had 10 years ago I wouldnt have known unless I´d opened up the case and looked for it.. Needed just to clearify that...



Yeah I was talking about agp's evolutions, not the switch. agp was a parallel bus-pcie serial, along with many other differences. 

PCIe should be a much more compatible bus, but you know what they say about compatibility...the more products that are covered the larger the performance penalty is.


----------



## freaksavior (Aug 20, 2007)

KennyT772 said:


> That is the same exact principle in agp, doubling the data rate 1x->2x->4x->8x. They also played with the slot voltage, but most cards were compatible with 1/2 2/4 or 4/8 so they were mostly compatible with any era slot. I'm telling ya dude, its the same scenario. Wonder why? Because when you say you double performance of something people buy it.



the only difference in speed on agp was from 2x to 8x. From 4 to 8 there was no boost in performance. It may very well end up like that for pci-e v1.0 and pci-e v2.0


----------

